# VBForums CodeBank > Codebank - Game Programming >  !! Scorched Earth v1.5 Tank Killing Game !!

## ThEiMp

Hi, I am the author of the source code that was posted on this thread. So if you like it, please write back to me on this thread. If you don't please by all means also write back to me on this thread...

-- This is the tweaked version of the product that I am going to not market, cause of the copyright issues of having a same titled game of the same type, on the computer or some other kind of electronic medium, as such...

----------


## akhileshbc

Needs some improvements.

 :wave:

----------


## ThEiMp

-- Yes, it does!!

----------

